

HN: Is Posterous blocked in China? - obxerve

Happens to be in China for 2 weeks already and I cannot get on Posterous at all.  However, I can access tumblr, wordpress, and typepad.  And no, the posterous site is not down, because at the same time I can access it via a server in US from where I am.<p>IF it is blocked (don't see why, though), then bloggers in those platforms may not want to move to posterous too fast, unless if they don't care about the Chinese audience.
======
iskander
It's block for me too.

